
Office 2019 Commercial for Windows and Mac frequently asked questions - richardboegli
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4133312/office-2019-commercial-for-windows-and-mac-frequently-asked-questions
======
snaky
Top 2 suggestion by users is to not remove full-featured OneNote from Office
[https://onenote.uservoice.com/forums/327186-onenote-for-
wind...](https://onenote.uservoice.com/forums/327186-onenote-for-
windows/filters/top)

------
nikolay
I am an Office 365 customer and I love it. It basically gives you 5TB if you
have 5 people in the family plus office software plus free Skype minutes for 5
people. For this money you can 20% of the storage with Dropbox, let's say. So,
lots of value for the money.

My only dream is to include some version of Vizio in the package.

